

AngularStrap - Bootstrap directives for AngularJS - olouv
http://mgcrea.github.com/angular-strap

======
jimrhoskins
Third party modules like this one of the things that make AngularJS awesome.

I put together <http://ngmodules.org/> as a searchable repository of Angular
Modules. Hopefully people will find some useful libraries through it.

~~~
jere_jones
You, sir, are awesome. Thank you.

------
steeve
So.. No love for AngularUI? <http://angular-ui.github.com/>

~~~
pkozlowski_os
Well, as part of angular-ui we are building native AngularJS directives for
Twitter's bootstrap: <http://angular-ui.github.com/bootstrap/>

Angular-strap is great but it has dependency on jQuery, bootstrap's JavaScript
etc. Our goal is to come up with native, lightweight directives with minimal
dependencies.

We will be moving slower but hopefully it will be useful for people that don't
need / want jQuery.

~~~
steeve
Now this is just great!

------
EzGraphs
So with Angular's "no direct DOM manipulation outside of Angualar" philosophy
in mind, what is the best way to integrate Angular into an existing project
with a bunch of UI widgets in place (say jQuery UI)? Projects like this seem
to imply that you really need to rewrite the UI it you want a clean design.

~~~
steeve
Through directives. This is the cleanest way of doing it. Like Angular UI:
<http://angular-ui.github.com/>

------
michaelmior
Is there some AngularJS jargon I'm missing out on, or does the linked page
actually mistakenly refer to attributes as tags?

~~~
olouv
indeed, tags were attributes. Thanks! [https://github.com/mgcrea/angular-
strap/commit/09985e6166704...](https://github.com/mgcrea/angular-
strap/commit/09985e6166704f1aa7dec112a136a24d15441119)

~~~
michaelmior
No problem! Looks cool. If I ever get into any AngularJS project, I'll keep
this in mind.

------
garrynewman
I love AngularJS.

It has completely changed how I code websites.

~~~
edwinyzh
I don't know about other JS frameworks, but I've seen many people say they
love angularJS, and I believe that's true, because that's exactly how I feel
about angularjs ;)

I'm from a Windows dev background and all other exiting code editors/IDE I
tried doesn't satisfy me so I'm building a new one.

And a handy tool is only a half for me to happily switch to web front end dev,
and another half is a good framework, and I think angularjs can be that
framework.

~~~
olouv
Have you checked out Sublime Text 2? Building an IDE is a tremendous amount of
work, good luck!

~~~
edwinyzh
Yes, ST 2 is great! And I've seen several ideas I got (inspired when using
other IDE) are implemented in it. However, while it's not designed specified
for html/css/js.

------
jonny_eh
This looks quite handy, I'll definitely use it, so thanks olouv!

Does anyone know if a similar project exists to help make Bootstrap forms
using angular?

------
nXqd
Great contribution. It's really convenience :D

------
hexvector
Anyone working on a Zurb Foundation one?

------
pebb
I love Angular ;)

